# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Συντεταγμένες

## kostas

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο site που να δίνεις διεύθυνση και να σου βγάζει τις συντεταγμένες;

----------


## dti

To http://www.maporama.com εκτός από πολύ καλούς χάρτες σου δίνει και τις συντεταγμένες της διεύθυνσης κάτω από το χάρτη.

Δοκίμασέ το, αξίζει!

----------

